# 2 boys who went missing while hunting in wilderness



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

> FORT COLLINS, Colo. - Two boys missing in rugged forest north of Rocky Mountain National Park were found alive and well.
> 
> Larimer County officials say the boys, ages 11 and 12, were separated from their group while hunting small game. They did not require any medical attention when found Sunday and were being reunited with their hunting party from the local area.
> 
> ...


Web Link

Evidently the boys had good training from their parents!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Good Boys, at least they were some what prepared..... (The boys were armed with .22-caliber rifles and had backpacks with survival gear, water and food. Authorities were contacted Sunday morning.)

Prepper's in the making learning their first lesson.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

11 and 12 y.o. boys spent an unplanned night in the wilderness and required no medical attention when found the next day. A lot of adults couldn't do that.

Most people would panic and do things that harmed themselves.

Kudus to their parents or whoever was responsible for their training and preps. Kudus to the boys for learning and keeping a clear head.

He!!, a lot of idiot adults are having a conniption fit right now at the thought of them being armed with a .22! Odumbo's "justice" department is probably going to bring the parents up on charges for letting the kids possess firearms.

They really do have some outstanding parents.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am surprised that even made the news. I just hope they drag it back up when the next kid is found clinging to life with nothing but an iPhone 6, an empty can of 5 Hour Energy and a Visa card lost into a shopping mall parking lot for 3 hours. "Attention society: guns, preparations and common sense saves the day".


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

And a big thank you to those who were involved in the search and rescue. These people deserve a lot of credit for the things they do even when the outcome isn't as good.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

A story that could have had a much different ending.

Not only did the boys have some basic gear, they had the KNOWLEDGE that goes along with it. I congratulate the boys for hanging in there, and the PARENTS for being... parents.

Job well done.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd LIKE to say they're not going to be voting Democrat, but once the school system gets finished with them, I'm willing to bet they'll be transformed into pussy-whipped, Brady Bunch Libtards.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am curious, I've been lost 3 times, once real young in a place a friend and myself shouldn't have been, we bit the bullet and climbed down a mountain to a highway and called my friends mom to pick us up. Once on an island, sounds silly but my father and I took it for granted we wouldn't get lost. Eventually had to accept just walking the shore to find our boat. The other time was squirrel hunting, it was more serious, got caught by night, I really just wanted to sleep through the night but my friend panicked and took off. Eventually found a road by going toward a radio tower but it was rough terrain it could have been bad.
Interesting things can happen when not expected that's for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

When I was young, around 10-12, my Grandfather would take me into the woods up in the mountains around Knoxville to go squirrle hunting, and try to delibertly get me lost. He knew the mountain very well since it was essentially his back yard, but I didn't. We'd shoot our dinner, and then it'd be my job to get us back to the truck. Not once did I get lost....thanks to him. He taught me a lot about navigating in the woods that I use to this day here in Alaska when I'm out hunting. He's been gone now for a long time, but not his knowledge.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Excellent!!

When my son turned a certain age, I took him about two hours into a forest he was not familiar with. I gave him his birthday present (a leatherman multi tool and a buck knife), gave him water, food and a compass and told him to find his way back to the truck and left him there. I had him check his bearrings at the truck and led him to his starting point the long way round. I had been teaching him since he was born about how to live in the wilding world. Not survive but Live in and with. He was back at the truck in no time, had found himself a great walking stick and had taken time to sit beside a little creek and think. I thought that I should have taken him further out 

It's not the same as being lost and alone but I think it's a gift all children should be given, when they're ready. 

The parents did good but it's the kids themselves. You can give a person all they need and if they don't use their heads they'll end up poorly regardless.


----------

